# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  [UPDATED] TOSKORE - Tree of Savior BOT

## T KORE

With great honor the team announce that we are releasing the *TOSKORE BETA v 0.5*

*Work for STEAM server // INDONESIA server // TAIWAN server // JAPAN server // KOREA server
*


*Check here for the new version video* : TOS BOT - Toskore - New Update Version 1.0 - YouTube
TOSKORE in on Beta state of development and is getting new features and nice stuff every week.
You can buy it already right here in our website.


The Beta version of our TOS Bot allows you to do the following:

– Auto grind mobs
– Work for ALL classes of the game.
– Use of Skills
– Auto-Reconnect
– Auto find mobs and search for them if none are found
– Collect silver and items from mobs
– Change Speed Move
– Change Target Distance to attack
– Stuck detection and anti-stuck method
– Change Chanell
– Change Equip
– Kite mobs
– Change kite distance
– Ignore/Select mobs to grind
– Use of HP and MP Potions ( user will define with what % )
– Use of specific skill in low hp ( user will define with what % )
– Use Rest ( ( user will define with what % start resting and what % to stand up )
– Farm Radius
– Death Option : Return to Saved Point or Use Crystal
– Change of the zoom
– Self Build AI to improve performance
– Exclusive Acess to our private forum
– Friendly layout with tooltip
– Auto-update bot
– Can Run Background 
– Undetectable

The team is already developing a lot of new features and plan to launch every week an updated version with new features.
We always update for the newest steam version of the game.

The keys for TOSKORE – The tree of savior BOT, are limited, and the team reserves the right to CLOSE for new buyers whenever we reach that limit.



Skype : TOSKORE

Best Regards,

TOSKORE Team

----------


## sanerrr

running in the background mode?
grind mobs you can do on the recorded path?

----------


## waltobc6

> running in the background mode?
> grind mobs you can do on the recorded path?


good questions
also what about dc's? auto reconnect maybe?

----------


## T KORE

- Can run in background mode.

- Auto reconnect and path creation will be soon avalible.

----------


## baradron

I don't like the service. I've bought and activated the bot on computer, which I rarely use. So now I've no access to the bot. The company (kto otkazivaetsa) refuse to do refund and help me to solve this problem

----------


## T KORE

> I don't like the service. I've bought and activated the bot on computer, which I rarely use. So now I've no access to the bot. The company (kto otkazivaetsa) refuse to do refund and help me to solve this problem


We give 3 days refund free.
Thats more than enough to test the software itself and see if you want to use.
1 key = 1 session

----------


## baradron

for people 1 key = 1 PC (not session) ((mac adress) binding to a computer)

----------


## geass66

does it work for Window Multiple?

----------


## T KORE

> does it work for Window Multiple?


The bot itself dont do the work to create a plus window for you
But you can use the bot if you create a VM to open two games and bot on both.

----------


## Morgoth89

My experience with them:

I bought the bot 6 days ago and it didn't use the skills when I change the config, after talking with them, and doing a lot of testing and reinstall the game a few times it seems that for some reason I can't do any change to the config of the bot.

They promise in the new version the problem will be solved so I waited, after they release the new version I still having the same issue, I can't apply any config to the bot so I decided after all this to ask for a refund and they decline to do the refund because has been 6 days since I bought the bot.

Apart from that, the bot is really bad, its jumping randomly trought the map with some kind of teleport hack which is really evident to other players and its really easy to get reported.

My recomendation is to not buy this bot, probably there is better options in the market soon.

Regards

----------


## T KORE

> My experience with them:
> 
> I bought the bot 6 days ago and it didn't use the skills when I change the config, after talking with them, and doing a lot of testing and reinstall the game a few times it seems that for some reason I can't do any change to the config of the bot.
> 
> They promise in the new version the problem will be solved so I waited, after they release the new version I still having the same issue, I can't apply any config to the bot so I decided after all this to ask for a refund and they decline to do the refund because has been 6 days since I bought the bot.
> 
> Apart from that, the bot is really bad, its jumping randomly trought the map with some kind of teleport hack which is really evident to other players and its really easy to get reported.
> 
> My recomendation is to not buy this bot, probably there is better options in the market soon.
> ...


This is a user related problem. Everyone else can change the config of the bot.

You have 3 days refund free for the product .. after that im sorry but this is the policy.

*You used a lot of support ..*  need support even to edit you conf.txt because you could figure out the path to your game.

The bot start jumping randomly if you set him to random move if no target in the radius you set. Again other *user failure to do the setup*

No one work for free. You asked for support several times and 3 days have been passed. Sry but you will fight with logs not with me.

----------


## Morgoth89

> This is a user related problem. Everyone else can change the config of the bot.
> 
> You have 3 days refund free for the product .. after that im sorry but this is the policy.
> 
> *You used a lot of support ..*  *need support even to edit you conf.txt because you could figure out the path* to your game.
> 
> The bot start jumping randomly if you set him to random move if no target in the radius you set. Again other *user failure to do the setup*
> 
> No one work for free. You asked for support several times and 3 days have been passed. Sry but you will fight with logs not with me.


Really? I ask you to know the path of my game? Do you thing im stupid or something? I know excatly where is the game and didn't ask for help about that.

About the other thing, thats exactly the problem I have with the bot, I can't apply the config, I do the changes, apply it as you indicated several times, but the bot still acting with the default config.

I even allow you to connect to my computer with Teamviewer and you saw the problem and promise me with the new version it will work, but it didn't.

So it's not a user problem, I know excatly how to setup the bot and which is the path of the game, but it didn't work properly for me for some reason.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.3*

NEW PATCH AVAILABLE

----> Patch notes 

- ADD Bot Auto-Update
- Search mobs improved.
- Class Archer glitch fixed.
- A lot of improvement in the skill usage.
- Movement glitch fixed
- Small fix and bug fix to improve bot performance
Open and close your bot to get updated

*To do Soon:*
- Questing
- Auto Repair
- Companion Full Support
- Multi-window support.
- Auto-reconnect
- Monster Preference
- Spot save option

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.4*


-------> Patch notes

- Fixed slow normal attack : Add a tab to user to set attack speed.
- Improved skill usage and the cooldown between then
- Fixed a lot of bugs and bad functionality
- Add some more scans to make bot smarter
- Add tooltip to all bot to make it more user friendly.

Close and open your bot to get updated.

----------


## antraxzone

hey friend do you speak portuguese?im interested in your bot, but i need to check some things with you first =P

----------


## T KORE

Yes
Support in PT // ES // EN

----------


## dennis09

is this bot works good? i want to buy bot but the only option is 6months , i would buy cheap and if its good will go 6 months service  :Big Grin:

----------


## T KORE

We have monthly subscription.
You have 3 days ( 72 hours ) refund free for the software.
The team is working on it and its getting better every day.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.5*


----> PATCH NOTES

- Add Auto-Reconnect feature
- Add mob ignore / select feature
- Add skill advanced option
- Kite Mode fixed
- Bug and some fix to improve bot performance

https://youtu.be/Y2iIcxXnaqg



Close and open your bot to get updated

----------


## babydragon

i hv done on my payment process, but didn't get any password for my account  :Frown: 

Could you please check for me this is my information :-

Email : teanchai_gu[email protected]
Order No. 462
Date : June 1,2016

Looking forward to hear from you soon  :Smile:

----------


## T KORE

Already sent to you.

Happy botting.

----------


## slained

I'm a bit concerned, moving towards monsters looks a bit awkward, like I would move normally, then slow down and drift a bit towards the monster for the last steps. *Wizard
Does it look like this for everyone seeing me?
Campfires are coming later I assume?

----------


## T KORE

Try play a little with SpeedMove on General Opt tab until you find a good value for your class / level.
Yes campfires still a to do .. we will have this very soon in a new update

----------


## krocohunter

is work for TOS Ina ? im intersterd if its work

----------


## T KORE

Only STEAM servers
Will support indonesia server soon.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.6*

----> PATCH NOTES

- Auto Repair
- Auto Storage
- Auto Sell
- Marketplace anywhere
- Campfire support
- Improved change equip system.
- A lot of bug fix and improvements

Close and Open your bot to get updated !

----------


## Xacrete

Will this support brazilian server when it goes live soon ?

----------


## T KORE

Yes we plan to

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.7
*

----> Patch Notes :

- A lot of bug fix.
- More user personalization
- Remade couple function to make it look less botish
- A lot of improvement in grinding

Open and close your bot to get updated.

----------


## jaredpianist

How many accounts can I use for 1 TOSkore?

----------


## waltobc6

> How many accounts can I use for 1 TOSkore?


joining to the question and also, does this bot work on NA servers? (Steam version)

----------


## T KORE

Support for all Steam servers.

1 key = 1 session = 1 pc

----------


## Alfie69

i have sent several time to your contact website and still no reply. im interested to buy but i have no username since i have register it two times and two times sent message with no response.

----------


## T KORE

You dont need to register to buy the bot.
Register its only for subscribers and give acess to premium content.
If you wanna buy just click on add to cart and go ahead and buy

----------


## Fastum

Hi... i have 1 question because i send 2 mail and not send answer via email.

If i have 2 counts, 1º use for bot and 2º i use for save money and no use bot, only for play game.

Who many counts banned when make a clean bot server? the bot user or bot & Play?

Thx

----------


## T KORE

This kind of information you will have to figure out yourself.
But i belive only bot account would be hit

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.8*

---->Patch Notes :

- Support for Indonesia Server
- Path Creation route ( ALPHA )
- Player detection function for security

Close and open your bot to get updated.

----------


## tortaotor

I have done on my payment process, but didn't get any password for my account 

Could you please check for me this is my information :-

Email : [email protected]
Order No. 673
Date : June 16,2016


Where is the link to download?

Thank you

----------


## skoyer

me too, have done payment about 12 hours ago, but didn`t get any progress till now.

Please respon, already sent message on skype, but still no answer

Email : [email protected]
Order no. 1134
Date June 17, 2016

----------


## T KORE

Please check your junk folder.
I will resend both e-mails with download link.

*Happy Botting*

Best Regards,
TOSKORE Team

----------


## tortaotor

I do not receive emails.
Please receive agian
[email protected] 
order 673
Date June 16,2016

----------


## skoyer

> Please check your junk folder.
> I will resend both e-mails with download link.
> 
> *Happy Botting*
> 
> Best Regards,
> TOSKORE Team


0 email at my spam or inbox... your download link from skype always failed to download

----------


## T KORE

Happy botting Skoyer.

Resend again for you the e-mail tortaotor.
Please check your junk folder as well.

You can add the support team on skype as well : TOSKORE

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 0.9
*

---->Patch Notes :

- Fixed several skills
- Repair Mode and Storage Mode are temporary removed
- User can set 0 skill delay now to spam skill
- Kite mode available again
- Movement has been improved to make it less botish 

Close and open your bot to get updated.

----------


## Superzac

Hello

Does i need to know how to code to use your bot ?

Looking forward to buy it

Ty

----------


## T KORE

No.
The software its user-friendly

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.0*


---->Patch Notes :

- ADD Auto-buy For TP-Items
- Add Auto-Assign status points
- Add Auto-Assign Skill points
- Removed the delay between killing mobs
- Add advanced log report window
- Add more reports for user in-game
- Several fix to improve performance
- Add Smart-Potion option for HP / SP / STAM without quickslot.

----------


## hackiton

inbox  :Smile:  i dont get anything in my mail

----------


## T KORE

Resent
Happy botting.

----------


## T KORE

New video on how to setup the new version
Check out at
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9HfIoXSZVY

----------


## xeerrox

Is there any feed back or reputation? Cause when i enter the website it says nothing and there's no comment or feedback.. It makes people worry to buy it

----------


## wueros

Already Paid but havent seen my Access yet

----------


## T KORE

Check please your junk folder.

----------


## T KORE

- Add a guide in VIP-Section on how to farm over 1kk silver a day.

----------


## jsilvers

I can't get this bot to work for the life of me. It attacks a few things (maybe for a minute or two) then will lag out or just stand there. Customer support is nice but this bot I feel like is in super alpha as it feels very clunky and lags out all the time for me. I can only get it to work for literally two minutes tops, then have to close everything down and restart it. So atm not worth using as I can kill things faster then opening and closing applications over and over again.

----------


## T KORE

This is not happening in the bot at all.
This is for sure a problem in your setup. Follow video to learn how to setup.
99% You are a fake feedback and never have used the software.
Drop me teamviewer and we will look over what user bad setup we have there.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.1*


---->Patch Notes :

- Add Auto-quit on Weight for safe farm method.
- Add Auto-quit on HP for safe farm method.
- Add Excluded Mob List; Now the user will have to add only the mobs that the bot should NOT look over.
- User can now modify in real time the values from : Movement Speed, Attack Speed and Target Distance.
- Add new layout and more reports for user in-game.
- Fixed several bugs caused from the last ToS patch.
- Improved the bot performance.

Close and Open your Bot to get the new version !

----------


## how56k

................

----------


## T KORE

Hello
Check your payment e-mail. Double check at spam folder if you cant find it.

Happy botting.

----------


## waltobc6

> *New Version 1.1*
> 
> 
> ---->Patch Notes :
> 
> - Add Auto-quit on Weight for safe farm method.
> - Add Auto-quit on HP for safe farm method.
> - Add Excluded Mob List; Now the user will have to add only the mobs that the bot should NOT look over.
> - User can now modify in real time the values from : Movement Speed, Attack Speed and Target Distance.
> ...


- User can now modify in real time the values from : Movement Speed, Attack Speed and Target Distance.

what does it mean? i can edit my movement speed to be higher or lower? also with attack speed or target distance?
do you mean i can edit those value and for example i can be swordman with semi mage distance target?

----------


## T KORE

No.
This is build as a bot 
Not a hack.
So you cant modify those values for higher than your class can handle.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.2*

---->Patch Notes :

- Allowed Mob is back. Add the mob name on allowed list and bot should look over it.
- Fixed several bugs
- Repair Mode and Other Shops are back Available ONLY FOR INA.
- Improved the bot performance

----------


## waltobc6

> No.
> This is build as a bot 
> Not a hack.
> So you cant modify those values for higher than your class can handle.


so what do you mean now that you can edit it.??

----------


## T KORE

You can edit those values for better performance of the software in your class/sub-class as well equipaments.
However this values cant go higher than your sub-class can handle.

----------


## PresidentP

If i buy your Softwares.
I will have to pay more after to acess plugins and other script or its all-included ?
You give support if i need ?

----------


## T KORE

The software its all-included.
Yes support its included.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.3*

---->Patch Notes :

- Charge Skill are working fine now. ( Dont use the skill manual for now or can cause a glitch )
- Add auto-deny for deny party or friend invite.
- Add an option for better looting ( Archer and Wizard related )
- Add a Stats tab where user can check info
- Improved the bot routine
- Fixed some bugs

----------


## Kennyvance

I have done my payment using paypal, but where is the link to download the program?
Its almost 12 hours, and I already contact your website several times but still no response
Could you please check it for me? My payment is on 10 July 2016

Thank you

----------


## T KORE

Hello

Please double check your junk folder

If you didnt got it pm me your payment e-mail and i will send to you.

Happy Botting

----------


## Kennyvance

Already double check my inbox and junk folder, but still not receive any email
I already sent pm about my payment email, please check

Thank you

----------


## zhuanyeong

I have done the payment also , and try to register the account still didnt approve and didnt receive and email or anything.
Can u help me?

----------


## mikklers

Does this bot be supported on Taiwan Server(the new released server at Taiwan) ?

if no, do you have any plan or schedule to support these regions (Taiwan, hongkong)?

i think it's a big business for your reference!

----------


## Kennyvance

Dude, its been more than 24 hours since my payment, and I still didnt get any email
I already sent you pm about my email payment and transaction id, can you double check it?
I think you should handle this more seriously

----------


## T KORE

E-mail has been resent.

Please check your junk folder if you cant find it.
I have sent 3 e-mail for you.

if you need further assistance please contact the support team on skype

Skype : TOSKORE

or you can try hop on on our discord chanell

About Taiwan server are being tested and i let you know when in this topic news

----------


## Kennyvance

I scan these files and my antivirus detected as a threat with Win32/Packed.EnigmaProtector.J
And when I try scan it online, it give the same result

Are these program really safe to use?
Anyone has the same problem with me?

----------


## T KORE

This is just the software protection to be hidden.
There is no virus or nothing malicious

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.4
*
---->Patch Notes :

- Allowed Mob now can hold as much monsters as user want
- Fixed some issues in combat that was causing little delay
- A lot of fix to improve performance
- Now the logs are deleted after they reach some size

Close and Open your bot to get updated.

----------


## T KORE

*TOSKORE now support Taiwan Server*

----------


## Koolfcuk

Is this bot is still working? How to purchase?

----------


## T KORE

Yes its working and getting updates almost daily
You can purchase at
TOS BOT - Toskore

----------


## Iceblast12024

is questing available right now ? i look forward if the bot can do quest by its own!

----------


## melchim

Is there a free trial for this? I wanna try the free trial first before purchasing the whole software.
Thanks.

----------


## T KORE

We working on the questing method but its not done yet.
Soon will.

No free trial are available for the software.
But we have refund free policy for 3 days
If the software dont fulfill your expectation you are welcome to ask your refund.

----------


## waltobc6

> We working on the questing method but its not done yet.
> Soon will.
> 
> No free trial are available for the software.
> But we have refund free policy for 3 days
> If the software dont fulfill your expectation you are welcome to ask your refund.



few questions if you may:
1. does it work now after the new update also?
2. did anyone report using the program and geting banned yet (this days)?

----------


## T KORE

1 - Yes. Always working.

2 - No. But using bot always have a risky.
Even its low .. there is a risky.
Toskore team always improving software protection to guarantee a safe botting

----------


## ZAZSZAQZSE

hihi~I am play in taiwan

Can this bot work in TW server??:confused:

----------


## Vozzlike

> 1 - Yes. Always working.
> 
> 2 - No. But using bot always have a risky.
> Even its low .. there is a risky.
> Toskore team always improving software protection to guarantee a safe botting


Just recently got a key. Would like to hear back from you about making an account

----------


## T KORE

The software work for TAIWAN server.

Check your purchase e-mail ( junk folder as well ) to grab the download link of the software and start enjoying a happy botting

----------


## Vozzlike

No e-mail yet. Still waiting.

----------


## T KORE

The e-mail goes to Junk-folder because it comes with a download link.

Please check junk folder.

If you cant find it.
You can hop-on discord or Skype so i can give to you.

----------


## ksingo22

i have paid the money{Payment ID：	I-PSAU0G33SVPU}, but cant receive email yet, [email protected], thank you

----------


## madethissoicouldaddrep

T KORE could you please reply and tell us whether or not that you are updating this bot any more? $16 a month is kind of a lot if it just stops working the day after tomorrow or something.

Also I am unsure as to whether or not the bot still works because you haven't posted any form of information what-so-ever.

If you are still working on this please at least tell your users.

Thanks.

----------


## T KORE

Check your junk folder.
The e-mail sometimes goes to spam folder because it has a download link.

The software is always updated for the new version of the game and the team is continue to develop further improvements for the bot.

Soon we will be releasing a big update that we have been working on

----------


## waltobc6

> Check your junk folder.
> The e-mail sometimes goes to spam folder because it has a download link.
> 
> The software is always updated for the new version of the game and the team is continue to develop further improvements for the bot.
> 
> Soon we will be releasing a big update that we have been working on


can you share with us what have you plan? its been a while since you guys gave a big big update

----------


## T KORE

> can you share with us what have you plan? its been a while since you guys gave a big big update


We are releasing soon this new version that will end the beta-state of the bot
but all functions have been review we also worked on a new layout and interface and the bot its way more polished now than ever.
We add a lot of security to ensure a safe botting as well for all toskore users.

----------


## AeroCrozz

can move to quest? im from indonesian server thanks

----------


## T KORE

Questing its under development and will be released for customers as soon as it gets more polished

----------


## TheyKeywork

Hi for this bot to properly work, do I have to level up a character on a certain level or will this work even if the character is only level 1? Thanks

----------


## T KORE

Work for all level and class.

----------


## T KORE

*New Version 1.5*

---->Patch Notes :

- All bot routine was been revised and improved.
- Save spot its now working.
- Bot will now recognize if he left his start map and come back if save spot is enabled.
- Add Bot profiles
- Add mob and loot frames
- Add ignore Target option that will Improve the attack speed for some specs
- Now all skills will auto-load 
- Add log reports
- Add graphic option to improve performance ( pc related )
- Add option to hide box ingame
- New layout
- Add support for JAPAN server
- A lot of bug fix and improvement in the software

Setup guide : TOS BOT - Toskore - Tree of Savior New Update Version 1.5 - YouTube

Close and Open your bot to get updated.

----------


## mdescat

Hi I already processed the payment please send me details

email : [email protected]
08/28/2016

Thanks

----------


## T KORE

Resent info
*Happy botting*

----------


## roms29

@T KORE

Accidentally bought 2 keys. please refund transaction number: 5L576173PY178662K

Also paid for one but dont know where to check the license key as they never asked for an email

transaction number: 85174829LW592815Y

----------


## T KORE

No problem.
Already refunded one of your transaction.

Happy botting.

----------


## nix1985

sir i have puchased 1 key using my paypal account: [email protected]
can you send the bot via this email instead [email protected]
attached is a receipt.untitled.jpg

----------


## T KORE

Sure.

*Happy botting*

----------


## nycshot

bought 1 key 

Transaction ID
4F6337988J390013R

can you send it to [email protected]

----------


## T KORE

There is not such payment.
If you made a purchase
Check your payment e-mail and
*Happy botting*

----------


## andy2003

I-8XBEC4Y3RL2U 
cant receive email yet

----------


## T KORE

Resent.

Check your spam folder as well please.
Since the e-mail come with a download link it can go to spam folder.

And wish you a 

*Happy botting*

----------


## andy2003

> Resent.
> 
> Check your spam folder as well please.
> Since the e-mail come with a download link it can go to spam folder.
> 
> And wish you a


I-8XBEC4Y3RL2U 
cant receive email yet( include spam folder)

can you send it to [email protected]

----------


## Cyborg14

sir i have puchased 1 key using my paypal account :[email protected]
can you send me the link via email

----------


## Cyborg14

> Resent.
> 
> Check your spam folder as well please.
> Since the e-mail come with a download link it can go to spam folder.
> 
> And wish you a 
> 
> *Happy botting*


I didt receive also

----------


## Cyborg14

junk file don't have ? inbox don't have ? only the paypal receipt :confused:

----------


## T KORE

Resent both e-mails

If your anti-spam keep deleting e-mail
You can add support team in skype :
Skype : TOSKORE
Or >
Join our discourd chanell to get instant support.

----------


## T KORE

*New version is available !*

- Full Reconnect ( select game server as well )
- Rare monster preference ( If a monster with special loot appear bot should give preference to him )
- Skills usage was improved
- Repair for klaipeda and Orsha ( Town run )
- Auto-buy Warp scrolls to guarantee repair always ( Anywhere )
- Add on map points that will show monster so user can check radius on the bot.
- For Support / Misc Tab to make changes tick on / off after you made changes.
- Add on logs monster kill ( session and geral related )
- Add on logs silver looted ( session and geral related )
- Add Log Off Button -> User can now log off from toskore to change general settings as well use the log off to unistall and back tree of savior folder to original state.
- All combat routine was revised and otimized to guarantee a fast and reliable performance.

Close and open your TOSKORE to get UPDATE !!

----------


## T KORE

*TOSKORE Its already updated and working for the new Steam Version.*

----------


## Homogamez

*Terrible Bot Full of bugs alot of functions dont work as intended. and the customer support is TERRIBLE how terrible you say? here is proof --->*

[RELEASE] TOSKORE - TREE OF SAVIOR BOT

*WARNING BUY AT UR OWN RISK.*

well here is a link to my review of this bot and screenshot of terrible customer support. long story short i bought the bot 3 hours later i requested a refund because the bot had many bugs and it terrible period UI sucks most functions dont work as intended. they have 3 day refund policy NO QUESTIONS asked as it say on their sire . well when ii asked for my refund they banned me from discord called me a leecher and waste of time. also look at my link they leak my e-mail even tho is fake. DO YOU REALLY WANT THIS KIND OF SERVICE? OF PEOPLE WHO CAN LEAK UR INFORMATION ALSO GET PISSED AT YOU FOR ASKING FOR A REFUND WHEN IT CLEARLY SAYS ON THE SITE YOU CAN GET ONE. save your money and a headache and STAY AWAY FROM TOSKORE

proof they treat you like garbage 

toskore.jpg

----------


## T KORE

* long story short i bought the bot 3 hours later i requested a refund because the bot had many bugs and it terrible period UI sucks most functions dont work as intended.*

Lets start revealing the lie. Look at his own proof. Barely 1 hour passed after he purchased.

All functions of the bot work as description.
The UI has some visual bugs in some OS. But they are just visual and dont affect the performance of the bot itself.

*they have 3 day refund policy NO QUESTIONS asked as it say on their sire . well when ii asked for my refund they banned me from discord called me a leecher and waste of time.*

You got your refund in less than 6 hours after requesting.You know that. ( Way less than the period of refund written in the policy since no one can be available 24 // 7 ).
You was banned in discord for spamming the chat with your frustration of not getting the refund in the second you asked for it even after i said "when the person in charge of payments available" as you can see in his own proof above.

There is no such thing as leak information this is other lie.

We dont get pissed with who ask refund.
Everyone are welcome to try the software in 3 days and check if the software fullfill the user expectations.
Thats the reason this policy was first made.
We get pissed with who join in discord lacking of education demanding stuff and spamming channel. Thats the reason you was banned.


And stop leeching my time, *leecher.*

----------


## nowayrlz

To everybody that used TOSKore software, be warned, their database has been leaked today, it's recommended you to change your passwords!

----------


## Homogamez

> * long story short i bought the bot 3 hours later i requested a refund because the bot had many bugs and it terrible period UI sucks most functions dont work as intended.*
> 
> Lets start revealing the lie. Look at his own proof. Barely 1 hour passed after he purchased.
> 
> All functions of the bot work as description.
> The UI has some visual bugs in some OS. But they are just visual and dont affect the performance of the bot itself.
> 
> *they have 3 day refund policy NO QUESTIONS asked as it say on their sire . well when ii asked for my refund they banned me from discord called me a leecher and waste of time.*
> 
> ...


and thats why ur customer info leaked. poor security people be warned CHANGE UR PASSWORDS

----------


## T KORE

- The TOSKORE database has been leaked today.
They were able to get some users e-mail and password from TOSKORE.

There was no effect in the toskore performance. You can keep botting.

However the intentions of someone who do such stuff its always dark
The team now recommend if you use same password elsewhere to change it.

The team its already working on new security measures and MAX ETA is 24 hours.
- If you suffer instability during login its due to maintenance in the database.
- Just keep trying till you can sucess get in.

We will have to give a short break on the new layout with a lot of new and cool stuff that is comming really soon to fix this.

*Happy botting*

----------


## tmleavitt

Hello Toskore, I have purchased a key 5 minutes ago, but have yet received a code through my email. Just letting you know I am interested in trying it out.

----------


## T KORE

> Hello Toskore, I have purchased a key 5 minutes ago, but have yet received a code through my email. Just letting you know I am interested in trying it out.


Resent your e-mail.

You can add on skype : toskore
or
Hop-on on our discord channel for live support.


*Happy botting*.

----------


## T KORE

*- The toskore now support KOREA server.*

----------


## yuny

I requested a refund 12hours ago but didn't get any response from you. Can you please check?

Payment id: I-PTW6X5CV716S

----------


## T KORE

Refunds can take up to 48 hours.
I checked and you already received sir.

----------


## T KORE

*- Toskore Taiwan was updated to the last game version.*
*- Toskore Japan was updated to the last game version.*

*Happy botting*

----------


## tsukeyomi

Will this bot auto sell items I don't want to keep in order to make some money and avoid to fill up my inventory?

----------


## T KORE

Yes.
There is an option to auto-sell or auto-delete.
You just need to add the item you would like to perform this action.

----------


## T KORE

*-Toskore has been updated for a new big version*

You can check the video of this new version here :





A lot of stuff has been add and improved in this new version.

Check out now.

----------


## ravekoman

Hi
I already pay what do i need to do next?

----------


## T KORE

Check your spam folder
Download the software sign-up and *Happy botting*.

You can join Discord channel for live support and links

----------


## Thetis

is there a trial or something? dont want to pay upfront just to figure out that the bot is not as good as i first believed

----------


## anrymarlon

hello how can i avail the bot? and is it working here in the philippines? want to try the bot tnx

----------


## T KORE

There is no trial. However the toskore have the full refund policy of 3 days.
So you are welcome to check if the software cover your expectations.

----------


## Lapp

Bought 12 hours ago, still don't have it. Does the 3 day refund period start from the moment I paid or the moment I receive it?

3 days passed with no email, no response to pm, noone on skype or discord. I recommend people not buy this right now because you won't get it. Wait for the dev to respond.

----------


## kokwai4869

Hi there, I had just made a purchase and havent received my license key. Please check

----------


## T KORE

Due to personal healthy issues the person in charge of support toskore was unavailable during this last 3 days.
However he is already on his way back home.
But you dont need him if you can setup your bot on your own.
In the discord channel you can find the download link of the software and all instructions and vídeo on how to setup and start enjoying your subscription.
You are welcome to join the discord channel and look over in announcements for every information you need about Toskore.
The support gonna be available once again late today when he arrive home.

*Happy botting for all*

----------


## koyworkz

Ok I just paid. Where am I suppose to get the bot? At my paypal email?

----------


## T KORE

You can get it in the discord.
Or in your e-mail ( check spam folder as well )

----------


## koyworkz

> You can get it in the discord.
> Or in your e-mail ( check spam folder as well )


It's been 24hrs and I still haven't got any email with the bot on my PP email. I have joined discord chat.

----------


## T KORE

*Toskore its always updated and working for all servers.*

----------


## Cavalant

Just purchased the software.
Need a little assist to setup on Vmware
Sent you msg on discord

----------


## Nintenbr0

Meh. Bot is meh at best. Not really worth money IMO.

----------


## Cavalant

After this big update on tree of savior the bot is taking way more time to get mobs and move to them.
Can you check over it please Toskore ?

----------


## Averros

Are you freaking kidding me? $16 USD Per month for this bot?!?!? That is insane! Better bots for far cheaper than that.

----------


## Sunwei

Bought my my 36 hours ago, and contacted you over Discord and over your Discord server.
Let me get down to my numerous problems with you.

1. I had waited 15 hours for you to respond to me, all the while you were clearly online.
2. When you had finally responded to me, I gave you my payment email in hopes you would activate my account within 24 hours, AS PROMISED.
3. After waiting 24 full hours, while you were clearly online and numerous attempts to contact you directly during those hours, my account was not approved and I had never received any of your products, working or otherwise.
4. After letting you know how upset I am at the extreme delays and blatant ignoring of my messages, you chose to BLOCK me on Discord and BAN me from your Discord server, all while still taking my money. 

I have filed a PayPal message towards yoy. If you do not respond I will have no choice but to dispute the payment. You are a scam with no business selling anything, and you lack professionality. 

*I highly discourage buying anything from this person. The bot is both overpriced for its functionalities and there is no gurantee you will even recieve your bot. Do not buy this bot.*

----------


## T KORE

I told you that it would take a longer time to activate because of a migration that we were doing.
Due to circumstances like this the activation process described may take 48 hours as I explained to you several times.
After 24 hours you lost control and started spam and hate speech in the discord, which is why you were banned.
After banning you I have already started the refund process that you have already received

----------


## rochedz

Work for Thailand Server ?

----------


## punkgalz

Sv.Thai Plz

----------


## underhero

I paid 1 key in your mainwebside . How i get tosbot key ?

----------


## lusioz

Is this bot able to work in Thailand server ?

----------


## alphaadam20

Is this bot still supported for NA? Still working?

----------


## sundaysep

This bot is work on Thai server? so if it work I will support you.

----------


## Rudolphz

If this bot work on Thai server pls pm me , ty

----------


## fernandokoka

I made the toskore payment, but I do not know where to download it

steam sv

----------


## tspkchn

how to hack tos thailand server ?

Website Server Thailand >>> Tree of Savior

----------


## blackragnarok

TOSKORE still works?

----------


## Peck85

How much for the bot ?




> With great honor the team announce that we are releasing the *TOSKORE BETA v 0.5*
> 
> *Work for STEAM server // INDONESIA server // TAIWAN server // JAPAN server // KOREA server
> *
> 
> 
> *Check here for the new version video* : TOS BOT - Toskore - New Update Version 1.0 - YouTube
> TOSKORE in on Beta state of development and is getting new features and nice stuff every week.
> You can buy it already right here in our website.
> ...

----------

